# Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806



## jalex2000 (6 März 2010)

Stellt Euch vor seit drei Tagen bekomme ich anrufe, dass ich 333,-- € gewonnen habe und ich solle meine Bankverbindung bekannt geben. 

 Gesendete Telefonnummer: +4932223321806

Der Versuch dort anzurufen lief in eine Sackgasse, da dort ein Band läuft: "Benutzer ist aktuell nicht online bitte versuchen sie später noch einmal."  

Leider stellt sich niemand vor und so kann ich Euch noch nicht einmal berichten wer dort angerufen hat. :scherzkeks:


Neue Infos:
"Abzocker sind dreist...."
http://www.danielpschenk.com/board/community/off-topic/1248-abzocker-sind-dreist.html

Hallo, Board'ler!

Gaaanz aktuell, vor wenigen Minuten habe ich einen Anruf bekommen (merken: *+4932223321806*), ein Herr (Firma, merken: *Gewinner Team Berlin*) hat mir *330 Euro* versprochen, die ich auf jeden Fall erhalten solle. Ich fragte nach dem Namen der Firma und hab sie gegoogelt, während er mir weiter die 330 Euro aufplapperte. Das soll über ZDF gelaufen sein, da ich hab ihm gesagt, dass ich es unerhöhrt finde, wenn mit dem Namen ZDF eine Seriösität geheuchelt wird. Er beteuerte nur die 330 Euro. Als er meinen Vornamen haben wollte, habe ich ihm gesagt, dass ich das Ganze abbrechen möchte, und nach ner halben Minute in der ich ihm versucht habe klar zu machen, dass ich das Geld nicht möchte (ich möchte es nicht haben und nicht ausgeben ... ) hat er einfach aufgelegt.

Also: Dreist, seid vorsichtig. Merkt euch die Namen und droht sofort. Ich war zuerst zu freundlich, und ein bischen überrumpelt. Bin aber stolz, wie ich reagiert habe, immerhin werde ich nicht jeden Tag von solchen Abzockern angerufen (zum Glück)!

Wollte euch nur warnen. Vielleicht habt ihr ähnliches erlebt, seid ihr schon mal richtig drauf reingefallen? Kennt ihr Namen, die mal sich merken sollte, falls kein Google in der Nähe ist? etc...

Mfg, Gaunt"


----------



## jalex2000 (6 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

Nun noch ein Link:
Gewinner Team Berlin ,Telefonterror, ABZOCKE - Sat.1 Forum


----------



## Maritahudak (6 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +49322223321806*

Hallo
Ich habe schon des öfteren solche Anrufe bekommen man sieht es an der Nummer.  Wollte mir der nette Herr doch 500 € überweisen, wenn ich meine Kontodaten weiter gebe. Ich mußte nur lachen, wollte darauf alles schriftlich mit der Post, da gab er mir keine Antwort drauf. Habe dann auch mit der Polizei gedroht, weil ja solche Anrufe verboten sind. Nun nehme ich nicht ab da der AB dran ist aber da redet komischer Weise niemand drauf
Nun schönes Wochenende
Gruß Marita


----------



## Unregistriert (6 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +49322223321806*

Einfach mal der Bundesnetzagentur melden.

www.bundesnetzagentur.de/media/archive/16443.pdf


----------



## Captain Picard (6 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +49322223321806*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> Einfach mal der Bundesnetzagentur melden.



Auch Wattestäbchenarmee genannt: >>  http://forum.computerbetrug.de/allgemeines/61182-bundesselbstbeweihraeucherungsagentur.html


----------



## jalex2000 (6 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +49322223321806*

die sind schon seit letztem Jahr aktiv....

BNetzA ist schon verständigt  

Nun zu dem eigentlichen Problem: es ist eine 032... Vorwahl, diese stammt NICHT aus dem Berliner Umland.  Denn vgl.

Was haltet ihr von dieser Telefon-Vorwahl: 032...?

"032 ist von der Bundesnetzagentur als Rufnummernraum für VoIP geschaffen worden. Die Kosten sind bei verschiedenen Telefongesellschaften verschieden hoch - manchmal aber auch in den Festnetzflatrates inbegriffen. Vom Handy aus ist dieser Rufnummernraum wesentlich teurer als "normale" Anrufe. Vergleiche auch: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vorwahl_032_%28Deutschland%29#Defizite"

Nun ja warten wir mal ab ob sich genügend "GENERVTE" finden und die BNetzA verständigen.
Zur Vereinfachung der entsprechende Link:
Bundesnetzagentur | Rufnummernmissbrauch - Spam - Unerlaubte Telefonwerbung


----------



## talk (9 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +49322223321806*

Hallo zusammen,

ich halte es für fraglich, daß diese 032-Rufnummer tatsächlich
der echte "Absender" der Anrufe ist.

Diese 032-Rufnummer stammt meines Wissens aus einem
Block von 01051 Telecom. Das Unternehmen betreibt
verschiedene VoIP-Provider, die ihren Kunden für eingehende
Gespräche 032-Rufnummern anbieten (da 01051 nur in wenigen
Ortsnetzen eigene Nummernblöcke hat).

Wenn der betreffende VoIP-Kunde in seinem Account gerade
nicht angemeldet ist, erhalten Anrufer die hier genannte Ansage
"Der Nutzer ist aktuell nicht online..."

Da aber offenbar ständig Anrufe ausgesandt werden, müßte
(falls die Nummer echt wäre) auch irgendwann mal jemand
hierüber zu erreichen sein.

Wenn dies aber nicht der Fall ist, ist es durchaus möglich, daß
das Unternehmen, das hinter den Anrufen steckt, sich einfach
irgendeine fiktive oder von jemand anders genutzte Rufnummer
geschnappt hat und diese nun als vermeintlichen Absender
angibt. 

Wenn dem so wäre, wäre eine Beschwerde bei der BNetzA
aber sinnlos... 

cu talk


----------



## Captain Picard (9 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +49322223321806*



talk schrieb:


> Diese 032-Rufnummer stammt meines Wissens aus einem
> Block von 01051 Telecom.


von wem die stammt,  weiß nur die Bundeswattestäbchenagentur 
Vorwahl 032 (Deutschland) ? Wikipedia


> Die Vorwahl 032 bezeichnet in Deutschland einen ortsunabhängigen Rufnummernraum für Nationale Teilnehmerrufnummern (NTR), der seit August 2005 verfügbar ist und nötig wurde, nachdem die Bundesnetzagentur verboten hatte, geographische Teilnehmerrufnummern aus Ortsnetzen zu verwenden, wenn der Teilnehmer nicht im entsprechenden Ortsnetz wohnt. Dieser sogenannte Ortsnetzbezug wird von der Bundesnetzagentur systematisch überwacht.


dss mit der systematischen   Überwachung bezweifle ich....


----------



## talk (9 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +49322223321806*

Hallo,



Captain Picard schrieb:


> von wem die stammt,  weiß nur die
> Bundeswattestäbchenagentur



Nein, das kann man durchaus auch selbst abfragen. 

Zuerst einmal muß man die Nummer etwas korrigieren:
Es handelt sich um die 032223321806 (im Subject steht
bislang eine "2" zuviel, wenn ich das richtig sehe). 

Diese Nummer können wir auch wie folgt schreiben:
03222 3321 806

Auf der BNetzA-Homepage kann man für Ortsnetznummern
(und da gehören auch die 032-Nummern dazu, denn sie
sind ja quasi ein bundesweites Ortsnetz!) schauen, 
welche Nummernblöcke welchem Anbieter zugeteilt
wurden.

Siehe Bundesnetzagentur | Die Bundesnetzagentur > Nummernverwaltung > 
Ortsrufnummern > Verzeichnisse > Verzeichnis der zugeteilten 
RNB > Zugeteilte RNB alle einzeln

Dort steht folgender Eintrag:



> "01051";"03222";"NTR Gruppe 2";3321;03.05.2005 00:00:00;
> 11.05.2005 00:00:00;


Demnach ist im Bereich "03222" der Block "3321..." an 
01051 Telecom zugeteilt. Ob diese Nummer an einen
Endnutzer vergeben wurde (und falls ja, an welchen)
ist so aber natürlich nicht zu ermitteln.

cu talk


----------



## jalex2000 (9 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +49322223321806*

@all:
Es stimmt im Titel ist eine 2 zuviel, leider kann ich es nicht mehr ändern. 

Bisher habe ich keine weiteren Ergebnisse der rosa Riese ist ein interessanter Verein...:-D


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*



jalex2000 schrieb:


> @all:
> Es stimmt im Titel ist eine 2 zuviel, leider kann ich es nicht mehr ändern.



Aber ich 

[x] geändert


----------



## jalex2000 (10 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

Schanke dön!


----------



## Unregistriert (16 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

also ich wollte mich grad bei der bnetz... beschweren, da sagte der typ man könne sich in dem sinne nicht dagegen wehren...wenn man ein telefon hat, wird man eben auch von leuten angerufen, mit denen man nicht sprechen möchte. 
ich hatte jetzt wochenlang anrufe von dieser nummer und war nie da. heute bin ich rangegangen und hab nur rauschen gehört. wollte mich dann im netz erkundigen, was es damit auf sich hat und bin auf diese seite hier gestoßen.
hab mir eure texte durchgelesen und auch mal geschaut, was man da machen kann.

lange rede kurzer sinn...die bnetz wird nichts machen...

gibts denn noch andere ideen?


----------



## jalex2000 (18 März 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

Dazu muss der Gegenüber bekannt sein...


----------



## naivchen (10 April 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

Hallo, 

ich bin ein Opfer dieser *?%x+# Firma geworden.
NUR ich Vollidiot hab doch denen tatsächlich meine Bankverbindung gegeben...
Kann ich irgendetwas dagegen tun dass Die mir das Konto leer räumen?

Bitte um schnelle antwort (jede stunde zählt XD)


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*



naivchen schrieb:


> Kann ich irgendetwas dagegen tun dass Die mir das Konto leer räumen?


Rückbuchen 
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Lastschrift#Lastschriftr.C3.BCckgabe


> Wenn dagegen keine gültige Einwilligung in die Lastschriftabbuchung erteilt wurde (fehlendes Mandat), dann kann die Lastschrift bis 13 Monate nach Kontobelastung rückgebucht werden.


----------



## naivchen (10 April 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

Hallo,

ok, danke für die schnelle Hilfe.
Kann man denn gegen diese Banditen garnix machen?
Ich kann also wenn ich auf meinen Kontoauszügen 
so eine Abbuchung lese, diese Rückbuchen lassen?
Dann bin ich ja einigermaßen beruhigt. 

danke nochma


----------



## webwatcher (10 April 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*



naivchen schrieb:


> Kann man denn gegen diese Banditen garnix machen?


Sehr wenig bzw wenn überhaupt  mit großem Aufwand und ungewissem Ergebnis 
Aber immerhin kostet es *die*  ca 10-15 € pro Rückbuchung. 
Daher lassen sie es meist nach den ersten  Versuchen sein.


----------



## jalex2000 (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

Auf jedenfall die Kontoauszüge ab jetzt sehr regelmäßig kontrollieren.


----------



## technofreak (14 Mai 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*



jalex2000 schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall die Kontoauszüge ab jetzt sehr regelmäßig kontrollieren.


Kontrollieren ist richtig aber bitte nicht das 6 Wochen Märchen aufwärmen

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/info...rruf-von-lastschriften-die-6-wochen-maer.html

Auch nach der neuen SEPA Regelung sind immerhin 13 Monate Frist für die Rückbuchung 
*ungenehmigter* Lastschriften vorgesehen 

Das Risiko trägt bei *ungenehmigten* Lastschriften *immer* die Bank !


----------



## Stuggi (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

*:sun:*
*032223321806wurde nun von mir zur Strafanzeige gebracht und wird auch zivilrechtlich verfolgt !!!!!*


*Ich rufe deshalb alle Opfer auf sich dringend mit mir in Verbindung zu setzen, damit eine Liste weiterer Opfer der zuständigen Staatsanwaltschaft übergeben werden kann !!!!*


*Ich bereits eine riesen Sammelklage vor, welche bei der Staatsanwaltschaft auf jeden Fall Eindruck machen wird.*

Ich bitte Euch alle mitzuhelfen diesen Abzockern ein für alle mal das Handwerk zu legen und die Rufnummer endlich aus dem Verkehr zu ziehen!!!


Ich danke Euch allen schon an dieser Stelle für Euer Engangment !!!


Viele Grüße,

Ingo


----------



## Aka-Aka (28 Juni 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*



Stuggi schrieb:


> *Ich bereits eine riesen Sammelklage vor, welche bei der Staatsanwaltschaft auf jeden Fall Eindruck machen wird.*


Sammelklagen gibt es nicht - und selbst wenn Du 10 Millionen Betroffene auftreibst: Zuerst einmal musst Du den Staatsanwalt überzeugen, dass eine STRAFTAT vorliegt. An welche Straftat denkst Du denn? Falls Du "Betrug" zur Anzeige bringst, empfehle ich Dir, Dich mit "TIVBAK" auseinander zu setzen. Aber Vorsicht - das schadet u.U. durchaus der psychischen Stabilität...

TIVBAK:
http://mitglied.multimania.de/werkschutzbildung/StGB263t1.htm


----------



## Ein angerufener Jens (2 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

Siehe da, ich hab auch gerade 335€ gewonnen, wie mir ein Herr Matthias Schmidt versicherte, welcher mich komischerweise nur ganz schlecht verstehen konnte 

Nachdem ich dann nach dem Namen der Firma fragte, wollte er mir das tatsächlich beantworten, und fragte, welche Details ich denn gerne hätte. Nun, eine Steuernummer "durfte" er mir am Telefon leider nicht nennen. Und als ich nach einem Auszug aus dem Handelregister fragte, hatte er sich freundlich von mir verabschiedet. Dabei fragte ich noch schnell nach, was denn nun mit meinem Gewinn und zukünftigen Geschäftsbeziehungen wäre...vergebens. Das einzige, was blieb, war das Tuten meines Telefons. 
Und dabei hat er sich 3 Tage lang soviel Mühe gegeben, mich zu erreichen


----------



## Unregistriert sven (24 Juli 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

jo ich wurde auch angerufen 


bei mir war eine frau dran und die sagte mir das ich papa werde lol 
ich von wem 
sie na von deiner frau   
ich habe keine 
sie na von deiner ex frau 
ich und wie heist die 
sie sagte mir einen namen 
ich die kenne ich nicht 
sie legt auf


----------



## kiki-75 (5 August 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

ich werde von dieser nummer seit min 4 wochen angerufen.
heute(gestern) habe ich bei ner auslosung der ARD 495 euro gewonnen"lol"

ich lege immer wortlos auf!


----------



## Unregistriert (13 August 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

Zu geil, ich habe schon zwei solcher Anrufe erhalten. Der erste gestern von einem Türke der mich nicht wirklich verstanden hat. Das einzige was ich verstanden habe war 444€ aus der ARD Sendung. Heute rief mich dann jemand von LOTTO 6 aus 49 an und meinte ich hätte beim Lotto Glückziehung 444€ gewonnen. Fragte mich nach meinem Namen und Wohnort (hatte komischerweise meinen alten Wohnort von vor drei Jahren).
Auf meine Frage woher die meine Nummer haben meite er nur ich hätte 2009 in einem Einkaufszentrum meine Daten angegeben. Ich war aber seit 3 Jahren nimmer in diesem Einkaufszentrum.
Hab den noch ein wenig verarscht bis er beleidigt aufgelegt hat.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 August 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

HAtte heute morgen auch das Vergnügen....
Nach dem ich ihnen 3 oder 4 mal zu verstehen gegeben habe ,dass ich keine interesse habe kam der x anruf.....
Ich schlau wie ich bin gebe meine freundin das handy um sie die arme frau zu verarschen...
Was macht die gute Frau?Schreit aus vollem hals ,in der höchsten tonlage die sie zustande bekommt.
das thema hat sich wohl erledigt,alternative tut es auch ne trillerpfeife

mfg


----------



## webwatcher (20 August 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> ,alternative tut es auch ne trillerpfeife


Von solchen Ratschläge raten wir ab: 
Trillerpfeife - Antispam Wiki


> Eine Trillerpfeife als Mittel gegen Telefon-Spam ist nach Auswertung aller Experten- und Pseudo-Expertenmeinungen eine absolut unnötige und sinnlose Maßname
> Die technische Ausgestaltung moderner Telefone (und wir gehen hier mal davon aus, dass CCs mit neuester Technik ausgestattet sind) verhindert eine Belästigung des CCA durch einen Trillerpfeifenton.


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

Ich werde im Stundentakt von dieser drecksnummer angerufen, vorhin bin ich dann mal dran und war schon so sauer... dass ich vergessen hab, dass man bei solchen anrufen nicht "ja" sagen sollte, 
Eine Frau Moritz, Firma hat sie keine gesagt, hat noch mir gefragt ich depp sag ja... schon wurde aufgelegt. 
Jetzt is es seit ner Stunde ruhig... weiss jemand über welche Firma die abbuchen lassen?
Ich bin so froh, dass es Rückbuchungen gibt!!!=0)


----------



## Unregistriert (23 August 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*

Also bei mir haben sie heute auch angerufen, insgesamt viermal in einer Stunde. Bei den ersten beiden malen bin ich drangegangen, es hat sich aber niemand gemeldet, haben dann mal gegoogelt und daraufhin hab ich den Tip von jemandem wahrgenommen und mir eine Trillerpfeife neben mein Handy gelegt. Daraufhin hab ich bei den folgenden zwei Anrufen kräftig Krach gemacht und seitdem hab ich ersteinmal Ruhe.
Mal schauen ob die Leute daraus gelernt haben, ich kann es jedenfalls nur jedem empfehlen sich zu wehren und gebt bloß keinerlei Daten am Telefon heraus, seriöse Firmen schicken alles schriftlich mit der Post!


----------



## webwatcher (23 August 2010)

*AW: Gewonnen Anbieter? Tel +4932223321806*



Unregistriert schrieb:


> und mir eine Trillerpfeife neben mein Handy gelegt.



Hört auf solchen Unfug zu posten. Das nächstemal wird sowas kommentarlos gelöscht
Trillerpfeife - Antispam Wiki


> Eine Trillerpfeife als Mittel gegen Telefon-Spam ist nach Auswertung aller Experten- und Pseudo-Expertenmeinungen eine absolut unnötige und sinnlose Maßname


----------

